# Cheap smoke anyone?



## surgem7 (Feb 9, 2010)

For those of you looking for a cheap source of smoke, I offer this solution. A cheap sawdust burner. For $3.49 you can buy the strainer below from Wal-Mart. It is the 8in. size. If you want one cheaper they have one for less than $3.00. In the picture I used a spaghetti sauce can. Use whatever flavor you like. 



Remove the strainer handle. Center the strainer over the can and press down forming a hump in the center of the strainer.



Try to form the hump as high as the rim.



Work the mesh with your hands to get the strainer to set level. No matter if it doesn't, it will still work. 



Place a foil separator anywhere to serve as the burn start point. I am sure you can come up with something better but this works.



All that is necessary is to fill the strainer with small particle sawdust and light at the separation point. I have not tested how long it will smoke due to variations in draft and depth of fill. I think you will be pleased with how  well it does work


----------



## coyote-1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, there you go. Perfect.
Exactly what I've been seeking, only more clever. THANKS!


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 9, 2010)

we have just witnessed the birth of the "bundt burner"

great idea!


----------



## q dawg (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey that does look great though !!!

I have a "RedNeck" damper I will post a QView of  later.....maybe we could have a new FORUM started with all of the off beat stuff folks have come up with for smokin...

Got to go handle some of this snow first....later !!!

                            Q Dawg


----------



## tlzimmerman (Feb 9, 2010)

Great idea, been wondering how to cold smoke bacon with my GOSM...you might have just solved it for me.


----------



## treegje (Feb 9, 2010)

super idea, worth trying


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 9, 2010)

Now that is a novel idea you have there surgem and do you think you can used a can of pees I don't have a sgetti can. Hey Zimmerman go to walgreens and get you a expensive 9.99 hot plate and then place it in the bottom of your GOSM and bang you have a low temp smoker. I do now myself. It works great.


----------



## q dawg (Feb 9, 2010)

This is my "RedNeck" damper I have used on my Brinkmann Vertical ....this one hasn't been painted black yet.....guess I should make something better.....but, you know the saying...."Don't fix it if it ain't broke!"....this really works good !!!



BEFORE REMOVING CHIMNEY



READY TO GO !!!

I used a spaghetti sauce can.....

I don't need to give any further instructions.....RIGHT ??? LOL

Hope you don't mind I tacked it onto your post.

Q Dawg


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey Surgem7 I like the way you think! now you just got to post us some test burns for us lazy members. Points to you bud


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 9, 2010)

Surgem7 Points to  you on this creation. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think I am going to try and use your idea. I have never smoked with sawdust. Is there a certain kind you can or can't use??????


----------



## surgem7 (Feb 10, 2010)

jjwdiver- Thanks for noting the "birth". I was going to call it the "BB" Since my name is Billy. If you will agree to be the Godfather we can call it the "BBB" or Billy Bunt Burner.

tlzimmerman- I think it will work very well on the GOSM

DanMcG- I'm not only lazy but slow at 80 yrs. SO I would appreciate any feedback from those who give it a try. Any tips for use, burn time, mods, etc.

rbranstner- I bought a 10# bag of hickory dust from the site below. Any hardwood used for smoking would be OK as long as it is clean, dry, and fine. 

https://www.midwesternresearch.com/INDEX.htm


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey guys, I just found this site for sawdust which seems to be really inexpensive and they also have sausage and jerkey supplies all of which ship free 

http://www.askthemeatman.com/

Has anyone used them? They have been in business since 1949


----------

